# lever action barrel length



## Camden (Dec 13, 2005)

I've been looking at lever ction guns with the 30-30 cartridge. I have been looking at Marlins and winchesters. I was just wondering if a 20" barrel would really be better than the 18" barrel. I really like the 18" and 20" barrel. The 24" legacy was nice, but would the 24" have a much better affect than the 18" or 20" Barrel. I would be shooting whitetail deer probobly no farther 125-150 yards. Also Thought those new Hornady ballistic tips would be nice to use with the gun. like you' re opinion and info on which barrel would perform best, and why.( Joke Waht do you get when you cross a onion with a donkey. A peice of *** that will bring a tear to your eye.

:welcome: :fiddle: :beer: :jammin: :bartime:


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I don't know if Winchester or Marlin make an 18" barrel. Winchester does make the "Trapper" with a 16" barrel, their standard length barrel is 20" and the Legecy comes with a 24" or 26" barrel. The longer the barrel the longer the sight radius which makes sighting easier. Personally, I'd go with the 20", it's pretty much standard and should be fairly efficent with the 30/30 ctg. 
As for using the Ballistic Tips, if you're only going to load one in the chamber and one in the mag tube you'll be ok, but if you put more then one round in the mag tube you may get a detenation because of the point on the bullet hitting the primer on the round a head of it. Flat point or round nose bullets only in a tubular mag. except for that one, old Remington pump.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I suspect he was talking about the new Hornady LeverEvolution. They're not a ballistic tip, just look like one.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Gohon said:


> I suspect he was talking about the new Hornady LeverEvolution. They're not a ballistic tip, just look like one.


More input, need more input. Please tell me more about em', or if you have a link I'd appreciate it.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

http://hornady.primediaoutdoors.com/
Never mind, Google is my friend, LOL. :lol:


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

I have a Marlin 336 in .35 Rem. I love the Hornady LeverEvolution ammo, even though I rarely shoot it at distances that are significantly impacted by the much better BC of this round. In standard ammo the drop at 300 yards is around 8 feet, with this new Hornady round it is about 18 inches. I have also found that it is a very accurate round, more accurate then me with open sights that is for sure. By the way I do not work for Hornady nor do I represent them, I am just a huge fan of this new ammo. :2cents:


----------



## Camden (Dec 13, 2005)

Sorry about the Detail. been out all day Walking up in the VA hills all day
jumped two dear down at a river (Hazel). Anyway Yesx I did mean the Hornady LeverEvolution. Very impressive new bullet. Seems to be faster and safer. Thanks For the advice think I ll go with the Marlin 336, Or the Stainlees steel model 336ss.

:withstupid:  sniper: :burns:


----------

